# Tappan Saugeye's Oct 27th & 28th



## Mr. Moony (Sep 10, 2008)

Fished Tappan Oct 27th & 28th. Caught fish both nights. Here are pics. Fished twice since then caught nothing. Hope they're not done but i'll keep trying anyway!


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Where abouts on the 27th and 28th?


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

tappen lake!


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Well duh, I knew that....lol...it's in the subject line.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Nice work Mr.Moony! Fish were biting up this way as well,just not as big!! Keep at it the big ones have not even started feeding yet!!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

hey moony, how can we find them thru the ice if there all in your freezer!!! keep at it, your on a hot streak!!! c ya this winter and we'll turn her into swiss cheese in search of those beasts!!


----------



## pjgraham2006 (Mar 27, 2006)

keep up the good fishing..man i get tired of all these people who are jealous. and says why cant you release them!


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

We hit it last night for a couple hours after not seeing anything bowhunting, managed one 18 incher right off then nothing till right before we were getting ready to leave then i hooked into something heavy, I don't think it was a Saugeye cause it was peeling line then i started to gain on it a little it made a hard surge with a good head shake then it was gone it straightened out the snap swivel on my Vibee and made off with it. All i could think was it had to have been a big cat.


----------



## gotwipers (Mar 31, 2007)

First I want to give a huge Thank you to Mr. Moony! Great reports, unselfish, and very accurate! I was down there again on the 4th, it was just me and the Coyotes until around 3 a.m. I managed one nice Saugeye on a Chrome HJ 5" and 1 Fat Largemouth. Went out on the boat on the 28th, I guess Mr. Moony had their number that night cuz we got blanked!! Here is pic, 3' 14oz., but I like to say 4 pounds.....and a "shade under 23"


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Those are some dandies their not done yet their just starting again


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Thats a dandy stringer mr mooney their just getting started again


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Yet another awesome haul from Mr. Moony. You gotta love fall walleye fishing. Great job my man!!!


----------



## tkbiker (Jul 30, 2004)

saugeyesam said:


> We hit it last night for a couple hours after not seeing anything bowhunting, managed one 18 incher right off then nothing till right before we were getting ready to leave then i hooked into something heavy, I don't think it was a Saugeye cause it was peeling line then i started to gain on it a little it made a hard surge with a good head shake then it was gone it straightened out the snap swivel on my Vibee and made off with it. All i could think was it had to have been a big cat.


Yep thats what i would think also..gets the heart a pumpin when the line starts strippin..


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

for the ney-sayers!!


----------



## owfisher (Jan 20, 2010)

Any news on fish below damn yet. Curious.....


----------

